# Flashcart for a 8yrs. child



## Ritsuki (Aug 4, 2010)

A friend of my brother asked me to order a flashcart for his son, who is 8 yrs. old. I'd like to give him a good flashcart, not too complicated, but not too childlish too, with a very intuitive GUI (he's capable of using USB and Backup Loaders on Wii, so I don't think that a flashcart will be a problem.) I know he won't use cheat codes or Real Time saves, so that's not necessary. My first choice was Supercard DSONEi.

I would say that the most important points are :

- An intuitive GUI, he must be able to use it without his father
- A good compatibility with games and good support (firmware updates,...)


Thanks in advance

P.S. : I forgot to tell that he needs a DSi compatible cart.
P.S. : He is really 8yrs. old. I made a typo in the title


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 4, 2010)

I put DScovered on my son's (6) acekard. He loves being able to select games by clicking on the cover.


----------



## Ritsuki (Aug 4, 2010)

Is DSCovered compatible with other flashcart ? Is it possible to boot directly on DSCovered on Acekard or SCDS1 ?


----------



## Fudge (Aug 4, 2010)

Since were talking about DScovered, does it work with retail games?


----------



## Ritsuki (Aug 4, 2010)

I think I'll go for the Acekard. It'll give me some experience with a new card, and I'll be sure there'll be no problem with AKAIO.


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes you can boot directly to dscovered.
Yes it runs retail games.
Yes it does run on various firmwares. I have used it with akAIO, Wood and YSMenu. I believe there are others.

Whatever firmware you have will still be running in the background. If you have it set up properly you can switch backwards and forwards from dscovered to the firmware.

I find dscovered easy to set up but I guess if you have never used it before certain aspects could be tricky. 

My 6year old has been using it for ages and has not managed to break it. Sometimes he ends up with 10 of one cover set as a favorite but I think he has figured out how to fix that himself now as his favorites seem to keep changing.


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 4, 2010)

Being a young child, he may start messing with the Start Menu of the AKAIO GUI which has options to change settings and delete games. I suggest visiting the AKAIO Wiki and looking at the GlobalSettings.ini section for the command on how to lock the Start menu option entirely. Note that GlobalSettings.ini is not generated until after the launch AKAIO at least once.


----------



## Ritsuki (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for all your advices ! Just ordered the cart on Shoptemp, hope it will arrive soon


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> Being a young child, he may start messing with the Start Menu of the AKAIO GUI which has options to change settings and delete games. I suggest visiting the AKAIO Wiki and looking at the GlobalSettings.ini section for the command on how to lock the Start menu option entirely. Note that GlobalSettings.ini is not generated until after the launch AKAIO at least once.


He is 8 years old, I would assume he would know that the "Delete" option does.


----------



## Bluestainedroses (Aug 5, 2010)

Any flashcart should do it, i mean my 4 year old sister can use a flashcart fine, when she wants it brighter or darker she knows how to put the settings that way and stuff. Kids learn really fast these days.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 5, 2010)

DSCovered + AceKard. But you will need to configure DSCovered first, and I never did that because I felt that it was too complicated for me to configure.


----------



## Ritsuki (Aug 11, 2010)

Just received the Acekard, and waw. It looks like it's a pretty good flashcart. I'm kind of jealous of this kid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just installed and configured DSCovered. I'll maybe use it for my SCDS2. I ordered the flashcart with the premium flashing service, and I'm really surprised by the quality of the work ! An awesome selection of homebrews (I didn't know there was a facebook for DS homebrew !), already updated with latest AKAIO. I'm really pleased 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks to Shoptemp and everyone for your answers


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 11, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Just received the Acekard, and waw. It looks like it's a pretty good flashcart. I'm kind of jealous of this kid
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe you can install DSCovered as a DStwo plugin, so you can still use your regular DStwo EOS menu.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 11, 2010)

What is DScovered and nice avatar RupeeClock?


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 11, 2010)

NarutoFreak said:
			
		

> What is DScovered and nice avatar RupeeClock?


Thanks, made the avatar myself using Dolphin emulator.

This is DScovered, it's essentially coverflow for your DS games and homebrew.


----------



## Ritsuki (Aug 11, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Ritsuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In fact, I was thinking about replacing the dstwo.nds file by DSCovered, and then create a cover for dsgame.nds in order to access to EOS menu (just like for the AceKard)


----------

